# What's the maximim recommended temp for an Athlon 64?



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 7, 2006)

What would you guys consider the maximum safe temp that an AMD Athlon 64 (Venice) should have? I've been hearing from 50-60 degrees C, and I don't know what to go with.  What do you guys think is the safe max?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 7, 2006)

Anyone? Hello? *echo*


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 7, 2006)

55*c and under


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok...55 seems good. The actual limit, I just read, is 65 on Venice's, but 10* lower would be best...thank again.

Btw, what temps do you get with that Zalman? Is the heat affecting you?


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah,i think the Tcase max is 65c.in my opinion to be extra safe ~50c is the limit.of course if you can keep it under 50c it would be great.


----------



## trog100 (Jul 7, 2006)

when they quote a max limit they take into account how hot the chip gets and how easy with stock cooling it is to achieve that limit..

its a lot easier for example to cool a venice because of its smaller cache size than it is a sandy..  the quoted running temps will take this into acount..

amd chips dont really have a heat problem.. intel chips do thow.. 

trog


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 7, 2006)

Just don't go above 65C and everything will be A-OK.  

Keep it under 50C for overclocking purposes though.

It takes probably like 75-80c to kill one.


----------



## trog100 (Jul 7, 2006)

90 odd c doesnt kill an intel chip.. it probably wouldnt kill an amd one either.. the only dffeence is intel have to put it to the test amd doesnt have to.. he he

trog


----------



## b1lk1 (Jul 7, 2006)

For overclocking, anything over 50C tends to cause instabilities, especially when going for large overclocks.  It's not a matter of how hot will kill it as how how will cause instabilities.  And Intel chips can easily run 25C+ hotter than any AMD chip and stay stable.  Not that it is a good thing, but it is kinda amazing sometimes when you think about it.  As for 90C, I doubt there would be many AMD64's left running after 80C.


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 7, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> 90 odd c doesnt kill an intel chip.. it probably wouldnt kill an amd one either.. the only dffeence is intel have to put it to the test amd doesnt have to.. he he
> 
> trog



I dunno man, intel has thermal throttling... 

Athlon XP die temp was 80C, so I'm just going out on a limb and saying Athlon 64 has a similar thermal threshold.


----------



## GLD (Jul 7, 2006)

As an example, a 64bit 3800+ is rated (by AMD) to run 49-71°C. 
The mfg. site link can be found here:  http://www.amdcompare.com/us-en/desktop/details.aspx?opn=ADA3800DAA4BP

The temp. treshhold is the same for the 3700+ SanDiego, So I would guess this is the standard temps. for all the 64 bit AMD chips.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 7, 2006)

The 3200+ is 49-65 degrees...I'm about in between, 54-56 @ 2.5Ghz


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 7, 2006)

GLD said:
			
		

> As an example, a 64bit 3800+ is rated (by AMD) to run 49-71°C.
> The mfg. site link can be found here:  http://www.amdcompare.com/us-en/desktop/details.aspx?opn=ADA3800DAA4BP
> 
> The temp. treshhold is the same for the 3700+ SanDiego, So I would guess this is the standard temps. for all the 64 bit AMD chips.



Yea, it will RUN at those temps, but what temp does it die at? About 80C


----------



## trog100 (Jul 7, 2006)

dunno what would kill em to be honest.. but i get the impression that 50c might be ideal but not essential.. if u can get to 50c without much trouble or expense no problem..

my sandy runs 65c stably with a 700 mhz overclock if i want it to.. 

i just run it at 2.8 gig all the time now but it will still hit 65c under full  load and thats with a zalman 9500 cooler.. to get it down to 50c would take mucho trouble and money..

its been happy as it is for the last  six months so i see no need to bother.. it only runs full temp while gaming most of the time it idles away at about 45c..

trog


----------



## _33 (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't think there is a safe temp.  Depending on your overclocking, it could very well reset at 48°c as the temp sensor doesn't monitor individual parts of the cpu.  It's inacurate.

The biggest surprise once is reading temp as 59°c but it didn't reboot or anything.  It was plainly stable.  I noticed what really is unstable on the A64 is the memory controller , depending on what memory modules you are running.  When you get to an HTT of 310 and above, you start getting instability in that memory controller and are more prone to hangs and reboots.  The only recipe is more voltage, or unlocked multiplier, but it that case you loose on the L1 and L2 cache speed.


----------



## trog100 (Jul 7, 2006)

"Yea, it will RUN at those temps, but what temp does it die at? About 80C"

no one knows the best u will get is a guess.. i would guess well over 80c but it would only be a guess..

i also think over-volting is more likely to damage em than the actual temp they run at.. but the two are closely connected.. 

trog


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 7, 2006)

trog...is your proc. ok at 65 under load?


----------



## GLD (Jul 7, 2006)

I need to find a good temp. recording program, but Everest 2.2 reports my cpu idle at 29*C.  The ASUS prob. does not record temps. like the ASUS probe. on my 32 bit. I use the stock cooler and paste. Seems OK for me, no cpu bbq. Any suggestions?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 7, 2006)

SpeedFan


----------



## _33 (Jul 7, 2006)

GLD said:
			
		

> I need to find a good temp. recording program, but Everest 2.2 reports my cpu idle at 29*C.  The ASUS prob. does not record temps. like the ASUS probe. on my 32 bit. I use the stock cooler and paste. Seems OK for me, no cpu bbq. Any suggestions?




Shouldn't MBM5 do the job?  With NF4 profile, it works fine for me.  I get CPU clock, CPU temp, NF4 chipset temp, SMART HD temp, all fan speeds, and all the regular voltages.

And in the software it report minimum / maximum and average for all gauges, temps and voltages.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 7, 2006)

basically, if the max operating temp spec is 49C - 65C AMD is saying that anything over 49C is in it's opinion a risk?  although I have heard of a Venice going to 72C.


----------



## GLD (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info. ie: speedfan and motherboard monitor. I wish there was a program as good as Everest that actually recorded sensor settings.


----------



## GLD (Jul 8, 2006)

I use the old/last free version of Everest 2.2. Any one have any experience with the Ultimate Everest?


----------



## GLD (Jul 8, 2006)

Well I visited the Lavalys (Everest ) site. I saw Everest Ultimate was/is on sale untill July 14th. Im a sucker for sales so I bought it. I see it does have the option to run at windows startup and also the option to save sensor settings to a log file. I think this is exactly what the doctor ordered. I am also able (Finally) to view my spd memory timings on my Biostar 939 TForce 6100. I have been at a loss with my TForce since I got it. Everest 2.2 couldn't retreive the spd settings and memory fsb, and nVidia's nTune hasn't been the best help either. Im off to mess with the new Everest. Lavalys says there is 100 pages of info with this release. NICE!


----------



## b1lk1 (Jul 8, 2006)

Personally, I always had the best stability when under 50C load.  I run really good water cooling and no IHS so I never see over 40C, but when I was on air, the magic number always seemed to be 50C when it would fail prime.  I doubt the CPU was ready to fail and I would expect it to survive 60C+.  I just would not be able to deal with temps over 50C.  I kinda go nuts when I see temps over 40C........  

I must say that this is purely my opinion.  Anyone that gives an exact failure/unstable temp and states it is the rule is full of shit.  Some die at 50C, some can live all day long @ 70C.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 8, 2006)

I get F@H instability at over 52C on my 4000+, so I have to clock it to 2.88Ghz to fold with. 2.9 and 3.0 don't seem to bother it during gaming though.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 8, 2006)

My 3200+ is stable at 55 degrees, that's with it at 2.65Ghz(260x10) and 1.55v. Should I keep it at this, 55 degrees, or should I lower the speed? If I get a shim to support my Big Typhoon on an Athlon 64, I might take the IHS out.
Thanks,
Azn


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 8, 2006)

I took a 3700+ 754 claw fom -50C to 55C with no issues I Like em best at 0C 
Same with a 3400+754 claw
Same with a 3200+ 754  claw
Same with FX57  939


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok...good. For now, I'm keeping it at the speeds listed below on signature...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 8, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> My 3200+ is stable at 55 degrees, that's with it at 2.65Ghz(260x10) and 1.55v. Should I keep it at this, 55 degrees, or should I lower the speed? If I get a shim to support my Big Typhoon on an Athlon 64, I might take the IHS out.
> Thanks,
> Azn



thats strange, at 2,65 gig @ 1.55V on my modded artic cooler freezer pro I never went above 44C on full load (on my 3200), you have a good cooler so why so high?  Am just about to replace my "extra" extractor fan on the freezer pro, my current one extracts at 2800RPM and am gonna put a "silent" 4800 on, that coupled with the blower fan at 2600 should drop temps by another 4 or 5C (hopefully).


----------



## giorgos th. (Jul 8, 2006)

just tried my new (used..) 3700+.pretty good.rock stable at 2.9 with 1.5vcore and max temp 50C with the G-power cooler in silent mode.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jul 8, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> thats strange, at 2,65 gig @ 1.55V on my modded artic cooler freezer pro I never went above 44C on full load (on my 3200), you have a good cooler so why so high?




Azn Is In Arizona.....It's a might bit hotter there I Imagine.

55c Is the Highest I'd let It go Azn..any higher 24/7 and longjevity Is going to suffer.


----------



## GLD (Jul 8, 2006)

I use the stock cooler and paste on my 3700+ Sandy. It is running with 1.4 vcore at 250MHz, 11x250, 1:1 with my memory. I knew the idle temps. but didn't have a sensor recording program. This thread lit a fire under my butt and got me looking for a good 1. Well I must say I found it! The Everest Ultimate Edition is the best I have ever come across, period! With EU you can view 100 pages of system info. and you can record sensor settings to a log file. Every sensor reading can be logged. I know there are other programs that can do the same thing, but I would argue that they are this good. 
So Everest has always reported my cpu idle temp. at 29*C. I ran a cpu stress test in EU and got the Sandy up to 100% load for some time, checked the log file and the highest cpu temp was 41*C. I am very happy with these temps. I am below the AMD 49-71°C range. 
Thank you Azn Tr14dZ for lighting the fire under my butt.  

For us AMD owners, you can compare processor specifications here: http://www.amdcompare.com/us-en/


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 8, 2006)

{JNT}Raptor said:
			
		

> Azn Is In Arizona.....It's a might bit hotter there I Imagine.
> 
> 55c Is the Highest I'd let It go Azn..any higher 24/7 and longjevity Is going to suffer.


Yeah, it reaches 110-115 degrees (F) here since it's summer. When it becomes Winter, it'll probably be below 50(c), but now it's staying at 54-55 range for load.


----------



## GLD (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Azn Tr14dZ, The summer time temps. here get up into the same range as your area. We may not have the high temps. as long as you, but it still get pretty flipping hot. Anyways, on your video card, Zalmans are great coolers, don't get me wrong, but wouldn't a gpu cooler that exhausts out of the case be the better way to go for us desert dwellers? SVC.com is where I have found many good deals on cooling products.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 8, 2006)

If I had money, I would sell my Zalman VF700-Cu and Big Typhoon and get the Arctic Silencer 5 and Freezer 64 pro...but that may not happen right away.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 8, 2006)

humm Aljon i still dont go higher than the mid/high 40's when oced with my zalman @ 1.55... idk whats up with your processor it just runs hot man (and we keep my house at 80-83* in the summer and my room has a big window (lets in a lot of heat) so my room is hot and it still isnt that high... hows the airflow in your case?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 8, 2006)

1 120mm fan 78CFM intake, 1 120mm fan exhaust 78CFM, side exhaust 29CFM...that's it...even with the window open, not much difference at all. The reason why I wanted the Freezer 64 Pro is it exhausts heat out the back, like what Mark said, make it go from front to back, and no side fans.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 8, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> 1 120mm fan 78CFM intake, 1 120mm fan exhaust 78CFM, side exhaust 29CFM...that's it...even with the window open, not much difference at all. The reason why I wanted the Freezer 64 Pro is it exhausts heat out the back, like what Mark said, make it go from front to back, and no side fans.


yeah i have mine so there are two cycles of air there are two side fans blowing on the grfx card, but that air is taken outa the blow hole, and then i have a fan blowing on my cpu cooler and one behind it to take the air out... and my temps have never been cooler


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 8, 2006)

I saw your case...good airflow...


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 8, 2006)

i love it


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 8, 2006)

How much was the case, and where you get it at?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 8, 2006)

$170 w/window on sale at coolerguys.com a while ago

i love the case tho it was $$ it was worth it IMO


----------



## trog100 (Jul 8, 2006)

"trog...is your proc. ok at 65 under load?"

perfectly happy.. its been this way since last november when i first set it up.. however its just what my mobo temp sensor readouts tell me.. but i did pop a winchester chip in the same mobo and it ran just over 40c with a 600 mhz overclock.. nearly 25c cooler.. he he

the winchester gets unstable at 2.5 gig.. the sandy at about 2.95 gig..

i never run my chips right on the edge thow for every day use.. i run the winchester at 2.4 gig and the sandy at 2.8 gig.. 

big difference in (readout) temps between the two chips thow.. and thats with identical high end air cooling and the same core voltages going thru em..

trog


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the info...mines at 55 load, and I guess I'll keep it at that for now.  I really need a fan for my memory though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 9, 2006)

As mentioned before, I modded my freezer pro by putting another fan on the side to suck straight into 120mm case extractor, changed that fan yesterday (2400rpm) to a 4300 RPM and my temps have dropped another 5C!!!! I am a happy man, dual core at 2.8Gig and idleing at well under 40C and never hitting 50 on full load anymore


----------



## _33 (Jul 9, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> As mentioned before, I modded my freezer pro by putting another fan on the side to suck straight into 120mm case extractor, changed that fan yesterday (2400rpm) to a 4300 RPM and my temps have dropped another 5C!!!! I am a happy man, dual core at 2.8Gig and idleing at well under 40C and never hitting 50 on full load anymore



Curious.  I was wondering why you are leaving your HTT multi to 3X when you could be at 4X and have full bandwidth?  It can go up to 1200 no problem.  At 600 you probably have less HTT bandwidth than your memory !  It probably does hurt your performance.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 9, 2006)

_33 said:
			
		

> Curious.  I was wondering why you are leaving your HTT multi to 3X when you could be at 4X and have full bandwidth?  It can go up to 1200 no problem.  At 600 you probably have less HTT bandwidth than your memory !  It probably does hurt your performance.



Only cause I play with my overclock from time to time and cant be bothered to keep changing, she will boot to almost 2.9Gig, it gets a bit warm around there and I am limited by volts in any case, when I settle down (have only had her for 3 weeks) I will knock it up to 4x, does not really make any difference really, but good point!


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 9, 2006)

i forgot where i heard this but there was a test on what happens when u remove the hsf on p-4 and a64... the p4 slowed down with thermal throttling and resumed normal speeds when hsf was put back on, and the a64 brilliantly burned away


----------



## bigboi86 (Jul 10, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> i forgot where i heard this but there was a test on what happens when u remove the hsf on p-4 and a64... the p4 slowed down with thermal throttling and resumed normal speeds when hsf was put back on, and the a64 brilliantly burned away



That was a p4 vs Athlon XP, and I seen that on Toms Hardware guide on a video.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

oh... i forgot wat it was thought it was athlon 64


----------



## v-zero (Jul 10, 2006)

For the love of god will somebody please correct the spelling in the title - I'm going crazy looking at it! (since I'm not RPG feel free to delete this once the title is fixed... lol)


Quote:
Originally Posted by rpg711
hey... stop with that will u? i'm not bikr... and ur treating me like him
v-zero: I think somebody should put a "hex" on your post count, so that every post you make your count goes down by one... Then we might begin to get an idea of how many valid posts you can make.. 


Quote:
Originally Posted by rpg711
the post u just made wasnt "valid"
v-zero: Yes it was, I was making a statement and a valid comment. And it IS a good idea...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey...just stop it. The thread earlier got deleted, and that was supposed to stop this arguement thing. v-zero, just stop.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

v-zero, where are u quoting from? LOL


----------



## v-zero (Jul 10, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> v-zero, where are u quoting from? LOL


Very fucking funny, make it look like I'm the triple posting wanker why don't you...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 10, 2006)

You guys should just stop arguing.


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 10, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> You guys should just stop arguing.


i see them both in other threads and the thread is so incredibly off topic


----------



## KennyT772 (Jul 10, 2006)

oh well poge or infared will shut them up...

wheres the "arguing on the internet is like running int he special oplympics" "even if u win ur still retarded"


----------



## v-zero (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah, sorry about all that - he just pisses me off... Usually I only argue about "technical" things, but at least my "rpg is AIDS" idea has been taken onboard.


----------



## laszlo (Jul 10, 2006)

hi all,

yesterday during a game my sys start to beep  prob.cpu temp.? checked in everest 50C

my cpu is 3200 step.e3 oc only 10%; the max temp. on AMD site was 70C not 65 as they
showing now! ;a few months ago the 2 stepp. e3&e6 had different max.temp.
now i'm  ;i searched this  e3 stepp. cpu almost a month especially for the max.temp.because i'll oc later more when is needed

what is the real max.temp? any clue? i don't know anymore!

please write your stepp. in future posts than we can see if are diff. 

thanks


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 10, 2006)

laszlo said:
			
		

> hi all,
> 
> yesterday during a game my sys start to beep  prob.cpu temp.? checked in everest 50C
> 
> ...


if ur overclocking u wanna keep idle temps below 55 and load below 60 ish


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 10, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> if ur overclocking u wanna keep idle temps below 55 and load below 60 ish


ull want to keep your load under or around 55..... cuz a idle 55 would be horrible and would get temps like 67-70 load


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 10, 2006)

My idle is fine, at 37-39, but my load is in the 55 range. Which I think is ok, just can't wait till winter when it'll most likely be lower. Ambient temp has a big effect on us here in Arizona.


----------



## _33 (Jul 10, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> My idle is fine, at 37-39, but my load is in the 55 range. Which I think is ok, just can't wait till winter when it'll most likely be lower. Ambient temp has a big effect on us here in Arizona.



When you idle at 37-39, what's the room temp then?

Presently my room temp is 30°c and my A64 @ 2819mhz with 1.6v which idles between 35-37.  I've got a bad front on my box, it is too restrictive.  When I open that up, it drops my idle by 2°c.  Not only that but my front 120mm fan is a quet model that barely spins and doesn't really do much.

I ran toast also, and it monitors up to 55-58°c at same room temp as above after few minutes.  But Azn, you know my setup, I have no IHS, got a decent but nothing earth shattering.  An 80mm pushing air from the side inwards, and an 80mm pulling on the back right under the PSU fan.  ALso got a 70mm pulling air off from the GPU area on the side of the closed box (series of holes there on the panel which permits this).


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 10, 2006)

I have 120mm intake on the 2 hard drives, and another 80mm intake for the hard drives again, then i got a 120mm fan(78CFM) on my Big Typhoon, and 120mm 78CFM on exhaust. I'm still stuck in the decision between removing my IHS or not.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 11, 2006)

I am in texas, my house was at 80*F under heavy load it got to 46*C. And to think I was worried about my temps.


----------



## _33 (Jul 11, 2006)

JC316 said:
			
		

> I am in texas, my house was at 80*F under heavy load it got to 46*C. And to think I was worried about my temps.



But you barely overclocked your cpu!


----------



## Aegis (Jul 11, 2006)

Check out this tool:

http://www.thecoolest.zerobrains.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=83


----------



## _33 (Jul 11, 2006)

Aegis said:
			
		

> Check out this tool:
> 
> http://www.thecoolest.zerobrains.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=83



Yeah but Tcasemax can be obtained by other programs, and is mostly reliable for people who want to overclock because an Athlon with tcasemax of 55°c won't overclock as much as one with say a tcasemax of 61°c.  But my atlon still can reach past the 1ghz overclock with the tcasemax = 55...


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 11, 2006)

_33, what were your temps before you removed your IHS?


----------



## BigD6997 (Jul 11, 2006)

my tcasemax is 57*c idk what this means can someone help me understand this better?

so its the max stable temp your card can work at at the cock speeds?

this 57*c is with a vcore of 1.4 and its running at 2552.24mhz

but i load at 44*C


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 11, 2006)

Your 3500+ loads at 44 degrees? What?!? Gay.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 11, 2006)

_33 said:
			
		

> But you barely overclocked your cpu!



The reason I haven't gone any higher is because I was worried about the temps. Now I know that anything under 50*C is ok, I will take it up further. My old XP Barton went to 70*C rock stable.


----------



## _33 (Jul 11, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> _33, what were your temps before you removed your IHS?



I have no clue...  I remember when I did that, I wanted to prevent overheat for the upcomming summer season.  Now we are there, and I think I succeded.  I got a perfectly stable 2.8ghz system that can work day in / day out in hto summer conditions without any air condition.  Thoe not only did I remove the IHS thing and lapped the cooler, I also greatly improved ventilation (even if it still sux...).

But tcasemax is a hardcoded value in the cpu.  That reminds me of other hard coded values like the multiplier which is stuck at 9X max on my venice.  I bet at 10X I could have better overclock and more stable memory at DDR466.  Maybe someday they will unlock the multi on all Venice and the other non FX processors.


----------



## b1lk1 (Jul 11, 2006)

Honestly, if temps are that bad then go watercooling.  That way you can still get excellent temps even with high ambient temps.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 11, 2006)

Thinking about...


----------

